# Drucker unter Lubuntu 12.04 betreiben



## skyscraper (30. April 2012)

Hallo Comunity. 

Wenn ich hier falsch bin, bitte verschieben 

Auf dem alten PC meines Vaters haben wir Lubuntu 12.04 installiert und wollten unseren Drucker, einen HP Laser Jet 1018, daran betreiben. Drucker einrichtung klappt super, aber er druckt nicht. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------

